# Someone had to much free time



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Azspark said:


> Went to a rental property of my parents to find out the renter had been busy upgrading the electrical
> View attachment 61265
> View attachment 61273
> View attachment 61281
> View attachment 61289


Looks like the renter is nuts:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to know what the lease says about repairs and improvements, and if the tenant can be charged for correcting their hack work.


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I'd like to know what the lease says about repairs and improvements, and if the tenant can be charged for correcting their hack work.


I know what it would say if I was the landlord


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I let them know how much it was going to be to clean it up and they charged the guy on his move out charges.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Azspark said:


> Well I let them know how much it was going to be to clean it up and they charged the guy on his move out charges.


I wouldn't wait until then. NOW is the time to bill them.


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I wouldn't wait until then. NOW is the time to bill them.



Already billed


----------

